# Hmm



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

So, I'm running around yesterday trying to figure why I'm only getting 75 volts at my relay, but 125 at the switch when I close it. As I am tracing out conduit I discover this little gem of an item. It's not part of my circuit, so this wasn't the problem.

Operator tells me "Oh, it's been like that as long as I've worked here, and that's 28 years"...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bjjohns said:


> So, I'm running around yesterday trying to figure why I'm only getting 75 volts at my relay, but 125 at the switch when I close it. As I am tracing out conduit I discover this little gem of an item. It's not part of my circuit, so this wasn't the problem.
> 
> Operator tells me "Oh, it's been like that as long as I've worked here, and that's 28 years"...


I'll bet there is paint all over them too...:laughing:


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> I'll bet there is paint all over them too...:laughing:


That's extra funny, because this is the shading (paint coloring) deck above the can filling lines. They don't paint, they just slop a little more.:thumbsup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ugh did you find jimmy hoffas body in there?:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Huh, box full'a neutrals.:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

bjjohns said:


> Operator tells me "Oh, it's been like that as long as I've worked here, and that's 28 years"...


And the place has not blown up, no wonder customers feel like we are searching for more money when we tell them a code violation needs to be fixed.


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

36 pairs of #12 in there, I had to count today. That's gonna be just a little larger box . . .


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Whenever i see those miserable Red Ideal fat wirenuts i know I'm dealing with incompetence.


----------

